# Some Interesting PuritanBoard Statistics



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought some of you might find the board activity interesting:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2008)

Some other interesting stats:


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 3, 2008)

interesting...not what I expected


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 3, 2008)

Why the drop between 5 and 8 visits?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 3, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Why the drop between 5 and 8 visits?



Actually, that seems normal to me. People need a few visits to get the feel for the board. Some are probably intrigued at first, then they get alarmed.

Besides, I've heard sociologists say that 5-8 times is critical range of repeated behavior that determines habits. It must be true.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, I think it has to do with how the data are binned. Considering that "9-14 times" has a bin size of 6, 2398/6 ~ 400, which is smaller than the bin of "8 times". "15-25 times" has a bin size of 11, 2637/11 ~ 240, again smaller than the last one. So, it's a steady decrease.


----------

